# Estañado de placas PCB por galvanizado



## MADAY

aqui la dirección de un chileno que estaña placas en segundos.
video demostración:






metodología empleada:

Estañado de placas PCB por galvanizado


----------



## Manonline

que locura... es increible.

Saludos,
mano.


----------



## Elvic

muy buen técnica 

aunque parece complicado conseguir todos los materiales y como se debe usar; deberia haber un manual desde como preparar la solución, o si ya se consigue preparada?


----------



## El nombre

El manual está claro.
Es electrolisis pura y dura, Líquido conductor, estaño (con poco ploma) al negativo y positivo a la placa. Depende del tiempo que lo tengas así será el grosor.

pero
¿Cuando tienes el circuito revelado hay que ir pista por pista?  ¿Como relalizar la placa una vez estañado?
Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

supongo que primero estañas toda la placa y luego la tratar como una placa de cobre normal, la pintas, o la pintas con fotosensibilizado y la atacas.

El problema es localizar los materiales y las pequeñas cantidades


----------



## jona

Hola, recuerdo que una vez tome una placa virgen de cobre, y comence a calentar con el soldador estaño, luego pase una virulana fina, logrando de esta manera esparcir el estaño y dejando la zona lo mas lisa posible.siempre con el soldador y virulana fina.
Luego tome el pcb lo realice por metodo termico, lo tire al acido y todo eso.......
A la hora de limpiar la placa, para luego comenzar a perforar, las pistas estaban estañadas, con muy buena calidad.
solo habia estañado una parte para probar y salio, haganlo, espero se entiendo lo que dije.
saludos


----------



## TULLIO

me interesaria saber como estañas la placa, pero cuando ya tiene las pistas hechas y no cuando se trata de una sola lamina de cobre. Tambien me interesaria saber como hacer las pistas sobre el material estañado-Me parece que es un sin sentido este estañado. TULLIO


----------



## Elvic

hola

pues para estañar la placa ya cuando tienes hechas las pistas y perforaciones

puedes utilizar un plancha (con las que se plancha la ropa NO de vapor)

y los resultados que puedes obtener son estos







hay que hay algunos que critican este procedimiento, pues según ellos debilita la adherencia del cobre al placa y se pueden levantar las pistas, pero ami no me a pasado; bueno solo la primer ves que intente   

se puede intentar con un cauitin por cada pista pero quedan muy malos resultados.


suert


----------



## asherar

jona dijo:
			
		

> ... luego pase una virulana fina, logrando de esta manera esparcir el estaño y dejando la zona lo mas lisa posible. siempre con el soldador y virulana fina.



Hola vecino!

Ojo con respirar el polvillo de la virulana. Produce una enfermedad en los pulmones, 
que no se te va más en la vida. 

La virulana se pasa con un barbijo puesto. Y con el gato afuera. 

Cuiden el body muchachos !


----------



## electroaficionado

MADAY: No puedo abrir el link ese. Me lleva a una página de la que no llego.




			
				Elvic dijo:
			
		

> pues para estañar la placa ya cuando tienes hechas las pistas y perforaciones
> puedes utilizar un plancha (con las que se plancha la ropa NO de vapor)



Podrias explicar mejor tu método Elvic?


Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

creo q el metodo esta claro...pero no me gusta.

yo preferiria realizar el metodo que usan en las industrias.

una bandeja con el estaño y el plomo en estado liquido, y que la placa pase rapidamenta sobre la mezcla.

un problema:

el estaño y el plomo son metales muy malos para la saluda si se respiran los varopes. por ende tampoco es el mejor de los metodos caseros.

otra opcion seria hacerlo por electrocatalisis en una cubeta donde se introduce el cobre con una carag y el estaño con la opuesta y por electrolisis se unene, como vimos en el video de youtube.


el tema esta en q cuando las pistas estan realizadas, todas deben tener la carga al mismo tiempo. habria q unirlas pasarla por la electrolisis y luego desunirlas.


saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> creo q el metodo esta claro...pero no me gusta..



No, no tan claro, se hablo de una plancha y estaño nada más, hay mil modos de conjugar esas dos cosas.




			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> el estaño y el plomo son metales muy malos para la saluda si se respiran los varopes. por ende tampoco es el mejor de los metodos caseros..



Vaporizar una cantidad importante de Plomo o Estaño es muy improbable a las temperaturas que uno trabaja en su casa... Afortunadamente. El problema de el método de imersión, al igual que el de bañarlo en estaño, es que la temperatura puede levantar el cobre de la fibra.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvic

bueno en realidad es mucho muy fácil hacerlo, simplemente la plancha la utilizas como un cuatin "gigante" y como esto lo tienes una mayor superficie caliente en la plancha puedes esparcir el estaño por toda la placa...

también se puede hacer con pista mas delgadas como estas.



como dato utilizo el programa PCBwizard, que tampoco tampoco es muy sofisticado 



y como dije a mi me a funcionado por  lo económico que resulta, no se si sea equivocado, por que la forma en que se realiza,no los convence...

simplemente lo puse, por si a alguien le interesaba y se animan ha intentar el método...


----------



## Manonline

Es muy interesante ese metodo! Como es que lo haces? estañas un par de partes y despues apoyas la plancha para qe se esparsa sola? o calentas la placa por el lado de los componentes?

Gracias.

Salu2,
mano.


----------



## Elvic

pues así es estañan algunas partes y después se esparce.
con la misma plancha, Y NO no se calienta la placa por el lado de los componentes

aunque ya me han fallado alguna que otra placa y se me quemo 

por ejemplo la de la siguiente imagen




pero ya teniendo un poquito de practica no sucede 

lo que paso con esta, es que no limpie bien el tonner que queda de la trasferencia 

porque tenia bastante prisa en realizara de hecho se puede apreciar 

solo con algo de paciencia se puede lograr  ...

suerT


----------



## TULLIO

Elvic:tu metodo de la plancha me partece el mas acertado. El unico problema es hacerlo lo mas rapido posible para no recalentar la placa. Cuestion de practicar,pero el unico metodo que vi hasta ahora como mas sensato-Gracias-


----------



## MFK08

para q estañana la placa? si es para protejerla de q no se oxiden la pintan con flux casero y list. Ahora si es para aumentar la conductividad me parece muy bueno el metodo de Elvic, sencillo y con materiales q tenemos en casa...


----------



## Elvic

saludos pues yo continuo con la temática

y aquí pongo el procedimiento para estañar las PCB, en un vídeo, aunque esta muy mal grabado, pero ya se pueden dar mas idea, de como les había comentado 

YouTube - estaÃ±o PCB

la placa quedo un poquito mal  ops:


----------



## juanma

En este video a lo ultimo, termina estañando los 3 PCBs. Creo que es estaño en polvo con una pistola de aire caliente.
YouTube - How to create your own PCB's / Platinen Herstellung in 20min


----------



## Elvic

saludos 

juanma


excelente como realiza el PCB y la parte del estañado sobretodo, recuerdo me habían platicado de que existía, el "estaño liquido", pero no lo había visto, supongo que es lo que usa ó ¿es otra cosa?

pues tendré que conseguirlo y así realizar una placa, pues al parecer resulta mas fácil el estañado, aunque tendré que ingeniármelas para aplicarlo, pues no tengo una pistola de aire caliente o creen que se pueda con una secadora de cabello?


----------



## electroaficionado

La secadora no te da suficiente temperatura...

Necesitas una pistola o uno de esos sopletillos a propano-butano con un soplador

Saludos.

PD: Me gusto el método, con bastante flux y poniendo estaño de alambre muy fino capaz se puede, con una cuota de imaginacion.


----------



## zopilote

Tu mismo eres, solo pulverizas tu estaño que poseas, el método a tu imaginacion, y ya tienes tu estaño en pasta.


----------



## Chico3001

Muy interesante el video... me puse a revisar en la web del autor y recomienda usar una pasta llamada "Fittingslotpaste Rosolen 3" (google no pudo traducirla) parece ser de 97% estaño y 3% cobre, pero nunca la habia visto... si alguien puede averiguar que tipo de pasta es esa creo que muchos en el foro estaremos muy agradecidos... 

http://www.mercateo.com/p/7SW-49709520/Fittingslotpaste_Curofix3_Flasche_250_g.html

Hablando alguna vez con un fabricante de soldaduras me comento que existe la soldadura en pasta solo que necesita refrigeracion y tiene fecha de caducidad... acaso sera algo similar?


----------



## Elvic

pues  encontré esta pagina 

se menciona que es decapante con estaño, supongo que el decapante es: la pasta fundente de la que se usa en plomeria que es como la que use en el vídeo.

http://www.rothenberger.es/es/ficha_producto.asp?mnu=4&submnu=9&marca=1&subfam=60&id=3349 

se conoce como estaño en pasta

http://www.arwas.com.ar/informaciónproducto.asp?id=1439.

y en el foro de todopic el usuario antrax propone   esto:



> Se ha debelado un secreto
> 
> La receta que todo el mundo ha estado buscando como hacer muestro propio estaño liquido o como se le debería decir estaño en pasta.
> 
> Ingredientes
> 
> Estaño
> Grasa de soldadura FLUX
> 
> 
> Implementos de cocina
> 
> Lima o lija de 80 granos se recomienda 180 granos
> Paciencia
> Tapaboca
> Hoja de papel
> Guantes de lana
> 
> Método de preparación
> 
> Encontrar una barra de estaño (en mi caso utilice una que contiene una aleación de 60 partes de estaño y 40 partes de plomo), esta barra de estalo tiene que ser enfriada a 30 grados centígrado bajo cero, el porqué de esto, teniendo en cuenta de que el estaño es un metal  y al disminuirle la temperatura se nos va hacer más fácil el trabajo con el (irónico no después hay que fundirlo) bueno ya al tener la barra de estaño a esta temperatura procesemos a limarlo o a lijarlo para obtener un fino polvo entre mas frio este el estaño más fino saldrá el polvo y  mejor nos quedara el compuesto ojo usar guantes de lana porque el frio les puede quemar las manos y evitan que el estaño se caliente.
> 
> Luego de haber recolectado una buena cantidad de estaño hecho polvo procedemos a mezclarlo con muestra grasa de soldadura, procurar que esta grasa de soldadura tenga en su compuesto trazas de cloruro de bórax y amonio para que el estaño se adhiera rápidamente al cobre también se recomienda que esta grasa de soldadura tenga características desengrasantes para que no tengamos problemas de corrosión al tiempo, bueno después de tirármela de químico mesclamos nuestro polvo de estaño con la grasa de soldadura mesclamos bien muy pero muy bien procurando no calentar la grasa, esto va a suceder así no lo queramos porque tenemos que manipularlo con las manos…. Luego de obtener esta pasta grisácea la dejamos reposar un buen rato para que baje la temperatura y bueno HAORA SI A PLATINAR O A ESPECULAR O A ESTAÑAR TODO LO QUE NOS VENGA EN GANA
> 
> Fotos de los resultados de cada paso
> 
> El estañado que se muestra es esta fotos fue realizado por el método de la plancha que leí en este foro… recomiendo utilizar una pistola de aire caliente que se puede tener más control sobre el impreso



http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=12182.0;do=Bookmark


----------



## Ardogan

Un poco caro:

http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=DetalleProducto&Id=92


----------



## hazard_1998

alguien me dice como entrar a la pagina de este tipo de chile? o que me diga que solucion preparó!?


----------



## richar

la verdad esto solo sirve para aumentar la conductividad
porque no proteje nada igual al final adquiere un color verdoso desagradable


----------



## Manonline

como que no proteje nada? proteje las placas que tanto tiempo les dedicamos... refuerzan pistas que sin estaño se cortarian como un fusible, y proteje el cobre de la corrosion!


----------



## richar

bueno ami no me resulto tal vez sea por el clima es muy frio aqui en donde estoy porque adquirio un color verdoso muy feo a la vista


----------



## Romancolores

Bueno, soy nuevo en el foro, pero creo que encontré algo interesante. El link original del chileno está roto, pero creo que utilizaba "Sulfato de estaño", cosa que no debe ser muy facil de conseguir... pero husmeando por YouTube encontré a un brasilero que utiliza el mismo método pero SIN el "sulfato de estaño", sino que lo "produce" en el mismo baño galvánico con un ¿Anodo? de sacrificio que es un simple caho de alambre de cobre! jajaja. Yo no lo probé ni tengo interes, pero acá les dejo el link. Está en portugues. Cuentenme que les parece.
En realidad mi problema es muy otro: hago esgrima y las caretas para sable tienen un "babero", pechera o como se llame de una tela conductiva, con hilos de cobre o bronce que se ponen verdes con el tiempo y el sudor y dejan de ser conductivos,,, y esas caretas cuestas desde 150 a 300 DOLARES! El caso es que ando buscando cómo cuernos repararlas, ya que sobre como conseguir la tela ni idea. 
Acá va el link

http://www.py2bbs.qsl.br/banho_estanho.php


----------



## antuanvidal

en el segundo video se observa un tipo de "termolaminadora" por donde hace pasar varias veces la placa hasta que el toner se adhiere, al parecer es casera donde puedo encontrar alguna idea de como construir dicho aparato?...en estos momentos estoy usando la tecnica de la plancha con impresion laser en papel autoadhesivo usando la cara cerosa de este, el problema es que con la plancha las pistas tienden a deformarse, le bajo la temperatura a la plancha no se deforman las pistas pero las areas grandes no se adhieren en su totalidad, si alguien tiene alguna idea de la termolaminadora con control de temperatura seria ideal que lo compartiera.


----------



## J_JOSE

hola antuanvidal
lo que dices que es una "termolamoinadora " es una plastificadora, yo compre una parecida a esta
http://www.consumibleslevante.com/spa/item/ART00305.html

tiene dos rodillos, una resistencia arriba y abajo y un motor que lo hace gira, ahora hacerce una casera no esta dificil, te compras las bobinas
http://www.consumibleslevante.com/spa/subcategory/plast/SF092.html
y las resistencias que son mas o menos del mismo tamaño que las bobinas pero mas delgaditas (1 cm de diametro aprox.)

ahora 
yo les tengo una pregunta

no hay forma de hacer el estañado despues de hacer el atacado con el acido?, obteniendo los mismos (o mejor) resultados que la glavanoplastia por electrolisis como muestra el video

osea una vez que tengo ya las pistas en la placa, recien someter al baño para el estañado, 
no hay otra forma que no implique una fuente de corriente para el procedimiento?
alguien conoce un baño o solucion quimica para esto?

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## S.W.A.T.

que interesantes estan estas tecnicas.espero que algun dia pueda realizar una de esas tecnicas.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo voy a intentar lograr esa reacción de electrólisis con un transformador de 18volts por 5amperes. al rectificarlo, se logran unos 24volts.

creo que con eso será suficiente.

sólo basta conectar el Estaño al negativo o masa, y el cobre de la placa al positivo.

lo voy a probar, lo voy a grabar y lo subo a ver si funciona.

sino, tengo un transformador de 110volts por unos 5 amperes! ! !


----------



## DJ DRACO

ya lo hice muchachoooooos

y.............funciona bien si se coloca el positivo a la plaqueta y la masa al estaño...pero...

si se hace al contrario (si se invierte la polaridad) entonces...ocurre una rapida oxidación devastadora que se corroe todo el cobre y el estaño, y bueh, no necesita mas explicación..

pronto subo los videitos en alguna pagina de youtube o internet.

saludos


----------



## canival35

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> saludos
> 
> juanma
> 
> 
> excelente como realiza el PCB y la parte del estañado sobretodo, recuerdo me habían platicado de que existía, el "estaño liquido", pero no lo había visto, supongo que es lo que usa ó ¿es otra cosa?
> 
> pues tendré que conseguirlo y así realizar una placa, pues al parecer resulta mas fácil el estañado, aunque tendré que ingeniármelas para aplicarlo, pues no tengo una pistola de aire caliente o creen que se pueda con una secadora de cabello?




quizas hasta poniendo la placa en la estufa pueda alcanzar una buena temperatura para añadir el estaoo al cobre


----------



## mnicolau

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ya lo hice muchachoooooos



Esperamos esos videos Draco, y la explicación completa obviamente...  

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bien, este video muestra (relativamente bien el proceso).

1) Selccione un transformador de 18[V] / 5[A] rectificado dá unos 24[V].
2) Lo rectifiqué usando un puente de 8[A] y un capacitor de 4700[uF]/50[V].
3) Tomé el estaño que uso para soldar los componentes...ese fue uno de los problemas ya que es de 60% estaño y 40% plomo, y para lograr el buen funcionamiento de la electrolisis es necesario estaño casi puro.
4) Tomé un pedacito de plaqueta virgen.
5) Uní el negativo o masa de alimentación al estaño.
6) Soldé el positivo de alimentación a la plaqueta virgen.
7) Tomé un bols plástico y lo llené con agua y agregué sal de cocina (para mejorar la conductividad)
8) Sumergí el estaño y la plaqueta virgen en el agua salada y conecte el transformador a 220[V]

Lo que ocurrió a continuación fue una reaccion electrolítica, el estaño despredía burbujitas, lo cual no sorprende ya que pueden ser varias cosas: oxigeno, hidrógeno, dioxido de carbono, en fin... no sé.

luego se veía claramente cómo el cobre se ponia plateado, pero no completo el proceso con éxito debido a la proporción estaño-plomo.

Luego y para ver que ocurría cambie la polaridad, dejando al estaño positivo y al cobre negativo y lo que pasó fue una devastación muy rápida del cobre que se ponia negro y se desprendía en pequeñas láminas hacia el fondo del agua rápidamente como si fuera un compuesto muy pesado.
al estaño le paso algo similar, se quedo bien negrito.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias DJ, voy a ir probando...

Me acuerdo haber realizado ese mismo experimento pero con menor tensión, unos 16[V], sin ningún tipo de resultado, simplemente el típico burbujeo en el estaño. Probaré con mayor tensión...

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

la electrólisis no depende tanto del voltaje sino de la corriente.

por qué digo esto? porque ya lo he comprobado varias veces, no cambia mucho si metes 12v 16v o 24v como verás, pero sí cambia en cuanto a la densidad de electrones y eso lo dá la corriente.

no es lo mismo 1[A] que 5[A], pues por la misma diferencia de potencial, circulan mucho mayor cantidad de electrones, que en definitiva son los que hacen que la reacción suceda.

saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Desde que realicé mi primer PCB me surgió la necesidad , estética y funcional, de protegerlas contra la oxidación. Inicie con barnices para madera pero termine desistiendo de ellos por su inutilidad a la hora de hacer ajustes en la placa (se quema). Mi segundo intento se derivó hacia el “flux” que Fogonazo presentó en su excelente tutorial: la brea de pino o colofonia (no se si es asi jajaja) me fue imposible conseguirla. Mi tercer intento consistió en la galvanoplastia y BINGO: Funcionó (aunque no a la primera). Este artículo ilustra el método y los materiales totalmente caseros que se necesitan para recubrir una placa de cobre con una capa de estaño.

*Materiales*
Transformador de 12 a 36 V @ 3-5 A
Fuente DC 12V @ 2A
Sal común
Estaño de plomería (97% Sn 3%Pb)
Amperímetro AC-DC
1000 mL Agua destilada
Cables 
Envase plástico (1200 mL)
Termómetro * (*para los impacientes, no corporal)
*Procedimiento*
Coloque el envase plástico en un lugar fijo y lejos de la actividad de la casa. Vierta los 1000 mL de agua destilada en dicho embase y divida en 2 partes iguales la barra de estaño. Proceda a conectar las barras al transformador AC a traves de cables que soporten unos 5 a 10A, primero intercalando el amperímetro en la escala de 10A. Agregue la sal hasta que la corriente alcance un valor cercano al máximo entregado por el transformador (3-5A). **Para los impacientes: Coloque el termómetro dentro del envase, de esta manera podran ser testigos del aumento de la temperatura(Yo tuve una razon de 1C/3min ). Deje dicho circuito funcionado hasta que ¾ partes del agua se hayan evaporado: este proceso toma tiempo( Si la corriente disminuye en 1 o 2 amperes, sacar las barras y limpiarlas). Mis primeras experiencias fallaron a causa de no dejar que agua se evaporara. Alrededor de 8 a 10 horas después, se formaran cristales blancos al fondo de Cloruro estañoso (SnCl2).
[/SIZE] 
Desconecte la fuente AC y saque una de las barras. Coloque la placa de PCB previamente lavada con jabón y un estropajo para que quede libre de grasas e impurezas. Conecte la fuente DC, intercalando el amperímetro DC, coloque el cable + hacia la barra de estaño y el – en la PCB. Ajuste la distancia entre en ánodo y el cátodo (barra de estaño y PCB respectivamente) hasta que la corriente alcance 1 a 1,5 Amper. Deje la placa por alrededor de 10min y luego retire y lave con jabón y un estropajo

*Resultado despues de pulirlo con un paño seco:*


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, muy interesante, siempre he querido hacer eso con las placas desde que lo ví en un video de youtube.

Se te agradece el aporte Anthony123!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## anthony123

Pronto colocare más experimentos para mejorar y agilizar el proceso. Estoy tratando de obtener HCl con acido sulfurico de baterias y sal. Con el acido clorhidrico la galvanoplastia es mas limpia y eficiente.

Saludos

PD: Dentro de unos dias subire fotos detallas de todo el proceso.


----------



## mariano22

muy buen aporte anthony!! muchas gracias!"


----------



## asterión

Wow, puedes empezar tu propia industria!!!


----------



## anthony123

Nahhh, no estoy interezado en los negocios (aunque me vendria bien). Prefiero compartir y ver a los demas tambien avanzar.

Saludos


----------



## crimson

Buenísimo Anthony, te felicito. Quedan buenísimas par hacer un linealcito de RF a transistor. Hace treinta y pico de años atrás lo hacía con un líquido que se compraba en una joyería de Buenos Aires, y se pasaba con un algodon sobre el cobre de la plaqueta y quedaba plateado, era un frasco chiquitito y carísimo, que cuando se me terminó nunca más lo pude conseguir. Con este método puedo volver a intentar. Gracias por compartir tus experimentos. Saludos C


----------



## anthony123

Pues los españoles tienen un producto similar y tambien es caro. Yo estaba ya desilusionado con el hecho de hacer PCB's porque se me oxidaban y perdian la estetica profesional. Si tienes acceso a una venta de productos químicos, pregunta por el sulfato de estaño, de esta forma los resultados serán mas rápidos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Esperamos las fotos!!!


----------



## alejandrow999

Tambien pueden usar parafina y el estaño de soldadura electrónica, pero la capa de estaño no queda tan uniforme.Recomiendo hacerlo *después* del decapado. Simplemente usan la parafina como fundente, ponen un poquito de estaño y calientan con el soldador, dispersando el cobre todo lo posible.Luego lavan la placa con agua y jabon (conviene fregarla un poco con un cepillo, así quitan la parafina sobrante) y la dejan secar (pueden pasar un algodón con alcohol).Si el estaño no trae resina por dentro, mejor.
Y es importante no calentar mucho tiempo em mismo punto del PCB: se forma una ampolla.
Saludos


----------



## LORD KSPER

He logrado estañar placas como alejandrow999 quedan aceptables, aunque luego el cobre se desprende de la placa si se calienta en exceso o con chipotes jeje

seria interesante provar el galvanizado por electrolisis, en youtube hay uno donde se muestra el proceso, usando 1.3v 

qui en enlace:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fta20tOUJk

saludos


----------



## anthony123

Eso es cuando el electrolito tiene una pureza "relativa" (barras de estaño muy cercanas al 100%, agua totalmente destilada, alguna que otra pizca de HCl)


----------



## ElTallercito

Guau no sabia esto de estañar los PCB, te quedo muy bien. Te felicito.
Muy ingenioso el proceso.


----------



## LORD KSPER

Por cierto, el estañado por galvanizado se hace antes de hacer el atacado con el acido, o despues?, supongo que es antes no?, el acido corroe igual que si no se hace el estañado??

saludos


----------



## anthony123

Antes o despues (Solo para estañar el ground plane): todo queda de tu parte.

Efectivamente, el ácido funciona igual solo con la condicion de que tienen que limpiar bien la capa de estaño (que quede brillosa)


----------



## DJ DRACO

hace mucho tiempo que vengo investigando el tema, y buscando la forma de hacerlo directamente igual que vos..

mis mas sinceras felicitaciones Anthony, como siempre...

Tengo un trafo de 18V 5A el cual voy a rectificar y usar para probar tu sistema.


saludos


----------



## anthony123

Para qué rectificarlo? Dejalo asi para hacer electrolito.


----------



## fernandob

este ultimo video lo vi en otro tema aqui en el foro, si alguien puede poner*como se llaman esos materiales y donde se consiguen segun cada pais*seria un muy buen aporte .

el unico qu eidentifico es el primero que debe ser detergente, y el solvente para limpiar.

pero luego lo que usan en vez de percloruro ferrico, y al final eso que sirve para estañar ........ni idea.

edit:
disculpen solo lei la primer pagina y me interesaban esos productos, luego lei las otras 2 paginas en las que hicieron unos aportes INCREIBLES.
igual si alguno conoce comercialmente esos productos por favor comentenlo.

un saludo y feliz año


----------



## anthony123

Si puedes conseguir Sulfuro estañoso comercial el proceso seria mas facil y limpio. Segun gente de la UE alla se vende en garrafas de 25 litros a unos 140€


----------



## DJ DRACO

nos estamos yendo un poquito a donde no corresponde con esos precios...jajaja

la idea es estañar facil, rápido, y económicamente...


igualmente donde vivo no se consigue estaño al 80 o 90%...máximo 60%estaño - 40% plomo


----------



## LORD KSPER

Lei por ahi que se puede utilizar un trafo o regulador modificado de microondas para tener un buen amperaje y que seria exelente para hacer galvanizado, otra seria conseguir hacerse uno mismo del sulfuro estañoso, aunque esa parte se ve mas dificil todavia, son sugerencias.

saludos


----------



## anthony123

El transformador de los microondas no es para uso prolongado. Para esta aplicacion se requiren como 8 u 10 horas de suministro continuo (no DC)


----------



## Ruben6103795

La capa de estaño es muy delgado, ¿como puedo obtener más grueso?


----------



## anthony123

A ver, ya realizaste el proceso??? Que materiales utilizaste??


----------



## Ruben6103795

Bueno los materiales utilizados son los mismos con excepción de la sal utilice soda caustica, (según como se indica en el foro de todopic) bueno el resultado es bueno pero me gustaria tener una capa de estaño un poco más grueso.
PD.He dejado el placa en la cuba con el electrolitico y soló la capa de estaño se vuelve aún más gris.


----------



## anthony123

Pues creo que hay fallo de data. Si mal no recuerdo en ese foro se menciona que con la soda caustica la reaccion es más lenta. Ademas, ese color negro me da a sorpechar de que estas usando un estaño con mucho plomo (~20% m/m)


----------



## alejandrow999

Hay que tener cuidado con el plomo: se dispersa por todos lados y *es muy toxico.* Hay que evitarlo (me refiero al precipitado de plomo en la electrólisis, no a la soldadura electrónica)
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Podrias hablarnos mas del tema?? Tips de seguridad, causas, etc

Gracias


----------



## alejandrow999

parece ser que las partículas del plomo, aparte de su toxicidad (producen el famoso *saturnismo*), se difunden con mucha facilidad.Por ejemplo: escuché que unos obreros que trabajaban en una industria del Pb (muchos años atras, no se si cambió esto:no creo),  empezaron con el tiempo a sufrir este mal. y no solo ellos, sino que tambien sus familias : se lavaban la ropa y *pequeñas cantidades *del plomo quedaban dando vueltas en el agua y los recipientes. Luego,  ese plomo pasaba a la vestimenta de sus familiares y en cuestion de tiempo se infectaban tambien.
Tambien he escuchado que las cañerias de plomo, pasados 50 años de uso, contaminaban tambien.
Como podrán ver, lo que digo es "agarrado de los pelos", pero dado que muchos usuarios de este foros no somos amigos de la quimica, me pareció conveniente advertirlo: los *metales pesados* *no son joda*.
Por supuesto, cualquier comentario al respecto es bienvenido.

Saludos.

Un link con info resumida: http://www.granma.cubaweb.cu/salud/consultas/s/c01.html


----------



## Ruben6103795

Saludos Anthony 123, quisiera preguntar si esas particulas blancas que se forman en el fondo de la cuba son cloruro de estaño o son sulfato de estaño? y cual de estos reactivos necesitamos para el estañado?


----------



## anthony123

Lo que se forma al final es una sal (cloruro estañoso). El procedimiento esta en el mensaje #41.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Mas atras alguien preguntaba si se podian estañar las pcbs despues de tener las pistas hechas... lo que se podria hacer es crear la pcb con pequeños "puentes" entre todas las pistas y despues del estañado cortarlos  voy a probar


----------



## anthony123

Pues ojalá que la placa sea pequeña, porque sino sera un lio soldar y desoldar tantos puentes. Cual es el problema con estañar la placa y transferir despues?


----------



## Ruben6103795

Aqui les dejo una traducción de esta pagina en portugues donde explica el proceso de estañado mediante una solución acida.
http://www.py2bbs.qsl.br/banho_estanho.php


----------



## fernandoae

Que el cloruro ferrico no ataca el estaño, creo


----------



## anthony123

Si lo ataca, solo tienen que limpiar bien el estaño.!

** Ruben6103795 :Excelente informacion y por lo visto menos tediosa. La has utilizado?


----------



## borja1234567

anthony123 dijo:


> Para qué rectificarlo? Dejalo asi para hacer electrolito.



es importante que el estaño tenga carga negativa y la pcb positiva si lo aceis al reves el estaño se recubrira de cobre


----------



## anthony123

Se necesita de AC para hacer el electrolito.


----------



## fernandoae

borja1234567 dijo:


> es importante que el estaño tenga carga negativa y la pcb positiva si lo aceis al reves el estaño se recubrira de cobre


El material de recubrimiento no va de positivo a negativo?


----------



## anthony123

El positivo va hacia el metal inerte a la solucion o la barra de estaño, el negativo en la PCB (al menos en el proceso que publique)


----------



## fernandoae

Ah me parecia que @borja1234567 lo dijo al reves


----------



## anthony123

y tu compañero fernandoae ? ¿Ya estañaste alguna placa?


----------



## fernandoae

Si, pero era un trozo pequeño para probar la tecnica, lo que generalmente hago para evitar el oxido es darle una pasada con barniz diluido...


----------



## anthony123

El barniz está descartado para mi, con el no se puede "re-soldar" la placa.


----------



## fernandoae

En realidad lo que uso es el esmalte que usan las señoritas para pintarse la uñas, no barniz  se puede soldar de nuevo, pero sale olor feo


----------



## Ruben6103795

Ya probé la solución acida y al parecer sale mejor que con la soda caustica o la sal. Puedo estañar una placa en contados segundos y como consejo les puedo decir que el rollo de estaño este por encima de la placa de cobre para que se estañe más rapido, ojo no debe haber contacto entre la placa y el estaño.
PD. Encontre una tienda que vende cloruro de estaño en gr. y no es muy costoso  le puedo dar la dirección  a los que viven en La Paz.


----------



## anthony123

Yo tambien utilizaba brillo de uñas pero al re-soldar las placas quedaban horribles y poco agradables a mi vista hahaha! Con el estaño todo queda reluciente y limpio.

PD: Con una fuente PC, un regulador de voltage, un transistor que aguante unos 10A y una placa de acero inoxidable se puede armar un "equipo de galvanoplastia"

¿Qué me dicen?

Animense a colgar fotos de sus resultados


----------



## borja1234567

si al parecer lo dije al reves pero sigo creyendo que es mejor dc que ac 

es esto http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanoplastia  ?


----------



## anthony123

Creo que estas confundiendo conceptos. El AC es para el electrolito, DC es para la galvanoplastia


----------



## borja1234567

anthony123 dijo:


> Creo que estas confundiendo conceptos. El AC es para el electrolito, DC es para la galvanoplastia



http://superciencia.com/2006/03/31/como-cobrizar-un-objeto-metalico/ entonces porque aqui lo llaman galvanoplastia y dicen que el electrolito es el medio en el que flullen las cargas osease agua salada o en el enlace que te he dado sulfato de cobre y agua


----------



## fernandoae

Para realizar el estañado se podria llegar a usar agua comun y corriente con un poco de sal? o quedaria muy mal? 
Aunque igual ultimamente les hago un recubrimiento de titanio por sputering 

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/sputering/sputering.htm
(no esta muuuuy relacionado con el tema pero es una tecnica interesante)


----------



## g.corallo

una pregunta por que no lo hacen con el pcb con las pistas ya atacadas osea que no ams queden las  pistas esto lo digo haciendo el metodo de anthony123


----------



## anthony123

Varias aclaraciones:
1** El AC se usa para "HACER" el electrolito. 
2** Las placas con recubrimiento de "estaño-cobre" PUEDEN ser atacadas normalmente como si se tratara de cobre virgen.
3**La capa de metal resultante dependera (de cierta forma) por el tiempo de exposicion, no esperen acabar con una capa de 10mm porque no es posible*
4**Es mas fácil cubrir y luego "quemar la placa"


----------



## g.corallo

ok cuando vuelva de las vacaciones voy a probar solo pregunte por que nos e podia ahacer hacio que complicacion tenia gracias por tu respuesta

saludos.


----------



## Ruben6103795

Saludos a todos, alguien podria indicar como puedo utilizar el estaño en polvo para realizar el estañado, por otro metodo que no sea la galvanoplastia.
Desde ya gracias¡


----------



## anthony123

Hoy me de decidido probar el nuevo método y si FUNCIONA 

Tiene varias ventajas entre las que enumero:
1.-Es más rápido
2.-Más accesible para todos (se puede utilizar un estaño con gran proporcion de plomo)
3.- Los materiales son de facil adquisicion: estaño de ferreteria, fuente de PC (¿Quien no tiene una?), cables, agua desmineralizada y acido sulfurico de baterias.

Aqui varias fotos:

*Elementos usados: agua desmineralizada, acido sulfurico, recipiente de plastico, multimetro, rejilla de cobre realizada con alambres,recipiente te vidrio para medir el ácido y una fuente de PC*






*Sistema montado: me fui de buchon y creo que queme la fuente* 










*Al final de los 30min de reaccion pero usando una bateria de auto*





*RESULTADO*





Saludos y ANIMENSE


----------



## el-rey-julien

anthony123 dijo:


> El barniz está descartado para mi, con el no se puede "re-soldar" la placa.



uso barniz amarillo para transformadores, es de  alta temperarura y no se quema si queres que quede color verde solo añadi un poco de tinte azul al barniz ,en argentina una lata de 4 litros sale algo de 80 pesos,sueldo con fuente de estaño a 370 grados y nunca tuve problemas en resoldar dichas placas


----------



## anthony123

Me referia al barniz de madera. Despues de aplicar una capa sobre la placa se hace casi imposible volver a soldar (se quema y embarra todo)


----------



## el-rey-julien

anthony123 dijo:


> Me referia al barniz de madera. Despues de aplicar una capa sobre la placa se hace casi imposible volver a soldar (se quema y embarra todo)



el barniz de madera no es de alta temperatura por eso se quema,solo soporta 170 grados creo,


----------



## anthony123

Ya con este metodo no uso barniz, ademas las placas quedan muy profesionales!!


----------



## moises calderon

Estimado amigo, utilice Nitrato de plata, disuelto en agua destilada, y la placa terminada (sin componentes),la sumerjo en esa solucion y queda  plateada, la lavo con agua corriente y la vuelvo a sumergir en la solucion, luego la lavo y la seco, y necesariamente tengo que aplicarle una capa de resina  (pez rubia) disuelta en alcohol, para protegerla, y ayudar a la soladadura, porque si no le aplico la resina, se vuelve amarillenta y no se puede soldar, lo hago sin  aplicarle voltaje, comparto esta experiencia, para vuestro cocnocimiento,saludos


----------



## anthony123

Muchas gracias por tu aporte, tienes fotos de los resutaldos??


----------



## fernandoae

Estaria bueno usar todos estos conocimientos para hacerle un recubrimiento a la punta del soldador para que no se pegue el estaño, alguna idea?


----------



## anthony123

No se le pegue el estaño? Utiliza una punta de ceramica en conjunto con una esponja mojada para limpiarla.

(trata eso en el tema correspondiente)


----------



## fernandoae

A lo que voy es que estaria bueno tener una punta de las comunes de cobre con algun recubrimiento... las de ceramica son lo ideal pero son muy fragiles.


----------



## moises calderon

En otro  momento subire fotos del proceso que realice con el baño, un abrazo


----------



## Ruben6103795

Saludos Anthony123
la placa estañada tiene un extraño comportamiento en el acido (agua fuerte), ya que la pista estan carcomidas en sus lados y parte del cobre vuelve aparecer, no se como solucionar este problema, comentame si es posible estañar la placa una vez ya con el diseño del PCB.


----------



## anthony123

No sabria decirte. No utilizo el mismo ácido que tu, y por ende no tengo experiencia en lo que me preguntas (uso percloruro comercial)

PD: Si se puede estañar y luego traspasarle el diseño (pero tienes que ser cuidadoso)


----------



## Ruben6103795

Saludos Anthony 123
primeramente felicitarte por tus aportes, viendo las fotos que posteaste me surge una pregunta ¿Por qué las placas que estañaste tienen esas bolitas  en el centro?; pedirte  por favor que posteas una foto de un circuito impreso estañado, y si no es mucha molestia que menciones la tecnica que usas para el quemado del circuito.


----------



## anthony123

Esas "bolitas" son de estaño. Acontece que dichas placas tenian soldaduras anteriores al estañado y las retire antes de hacer el proceso, pero igual se ven en el relieve. (No se si me explique bien)

Las placas que he "quemado" ya estan montadas en sus gabinetes. Cuando repita el proceso (pronto) subo un par de fotos para que se den cuenta que SI SE PUEDE grabar la PCB despues del estañado

PD: Uso la tecnica de la plancha con papel glacé y tonner de fotocopiadora. Uso cloruro ferrico comercial y una bomba de pecera para acelerar el proceso.


----------



## Ruben6103795

Gracias por la respuesta, ahora solo quedá intentar de nuevo, yo para quemar placas utilizó la tecnica de la serigrafía, pero voy a utilizar la tecnica de transferencia térmica. Saludos a todos.


----------



## tercel

hola les cuento en mi casa sobran las planchas para la ropa de las cuales prepare una para que no corte,y puse pasta de soldar en el pcb y un trosito de estaño y puse la plancha frotandola bien caliente sobre el cobre con pasta y estaño quedo perfecto luego subire unas fotos
pd lo mejor es la fibra de vidrio resiste mas temperatura


----------



## Astharoth

Muy buen método tercel, yo también estañe dos placas con ese método pero cuando  hice una tercera las pistas se salieron de la baquelita por el calor, sería un buen dato que nos dijeras  a que temperatura debe estar la plancha para no dañar las pistas.


----------



## petilakov

yo logre con exito estañar 2 placas (por electrolisis) que use para el ampli de 100W que anda por aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-100w-rms-5222/ con elementos bastante fáciles de conseguir. Hice como 2 o 3 pruebas con estaño50/50 y estañoline. ademas solo se necesita agua destilada, virulana, alcohol y sal gruesa... si les parece, les comento... (fotos no puedo dejar porq no tengo kmara...)


----------



## anthony123

Podrias darnos mas detalles del tema??

Saludos


----------



## dmc

Hola a todos, creo que el método que aqui se propone no es el mas adecuado para proteger las placas de la corroción, ni para dar un aspecto "profesional" a las mismas, ademas de ser peligroso para el medio ambioambiente y para uno mismo ( ya que se usa ácidos y otros productos). 
   La economía se obtiene al utilizar productos adecuados para cada uso. Si no se desea utilizar decapantes, Flux, resinas, se debería utilizar algun producto en spray como zincante (http://www.akd-tools.gr/xmsAssets/File/Catalogues/CAT_ECO.pdf) o como WonderMASK (http://www.imselectronica.com/images/stories/productos/IMS_CatalogoConsumibles.pdf), finalmente se puede recurrir a plateado o silver plating (http://www.cool-amp.com), este último es bastante económico ya que se vende en blister de 2 a 16 onzas, el de 2 onzas (56.99 grs) cuesta alrededor de 32 U$S y rinde 6 mtrs cuadrados aproximadamente, lo mandan a cualquier punto y se paga electronicamente.
Como veran, hay variados productos y técnicas para estos fines, creo yo, mas adecuadas.


----------



## Heiliger

una pregunta en el vídeo que publico juanma 



el liquido con que limpia la placa en el vídeo  ¿es acetona ? ¿es la misma que usan las mujeres para quitarse el esmalte de uña?


----------



## luchosexto

Heiliger dijo:


> el liquido con que limpia la placa en el vídeo  ¿es acetona ? ¿es la misma que usan las mujeres para quitarse el esmalte de uña?



Muy byueno el video. Me parece que si es acetona, yo utilizo tinner que se usa la pintureria para lavar los pinzeles. A mi me gustaria saber que utiliza como acido para poder comer el cobre y cuanto tardaria en realidad ya que el video esta acelerado. Saludos


----------



## Heiliger

es ácido clorhídrico y agua oxigenada 30% preferiblemente


----------



## fabry_nirvana

en el video de arriba, como hace para pasar el tonner con esos rodillos? los rodillos estan calientes o es por la acetona?
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Limbo

> en el video de arriba, como hace para pasar el tonner con esos rodillos? los rodillos estan calientes o es por la acetona?
> Saludos y Gracias


Yo vi que tambien se hace con las plastificadoras, y eso es lo que supuse que era, una plastificadora..
Aunque tambien se utilizan los rodillos termofusibles (O algo asi, no recuerdo como se llama exactamente) de las impreseras de toner.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Gracias Limbo, te hago otra pregunta, se podra fabricar una maquinita de estas? Porque tengo unos tonner viejos, podria utilizar los rodillos, pero no se me ocurre como calentarlos
Si estoy hablando de algo muy dificil de lograr decimelo jajaja, a esta hora a veces me dan ataques de delirios jejejeje


----------



## Limbo

He visto por youtube que si lo hacen. Sacan los rodillos estos y los utilizan por separado, pero no sabria decirte como hacerlo porque nunca lo hice. Seguro que hay alguien por aqui mas adecuado para guiarte.


----------



## Heiliger

puedes usar una plancha así lo hago


----------



## fredd2

Limbo dijo:


> He visto por youtube que si lo hacen. Sacan los rodillos estos y los utilizan por separado, pero no sabria decirte como hacerlo porque nunca lo hice. Seguro que hay alguien por aqui mas adecuado para guiarte.



Esos rodillos son especiales, por dentro tienen una resistencia, es algo parecido a las planchas industriales para ropa o manteles en la cual circula agua caliente por rodillos mucho mas grandes (imaginen que pasa una sabana o un mantel) que tmb las hay electricas, algo parecido a las planchas de tintoreros, que tmb circula agua caliente, lo que nunca vi tan chicas anda saber de donde las reciclo el muchacho del video y de comprarlas no creo que sean nada baratos ajaaj. 
La unica manera de reciclar los rodillos de una imresora para calentarlos es por induccion (algo parecido a los viejos y nobles soldadores Vesubio) pero creo que te va a salir mas barato y practico hacerlo con una plancha y si conseguis de esas viejas que son pesadas mejor.
Un abrazo


----------



## LORD KSPER

Por ahi vi que a las impresoras de toner o láser les quitan la parte de  la que hablan, los rodillos y una resistencia que calienta los rodillos,  la electronica de alimentacion, y ademas el mecanismo para hacer girar  los rodillos, lo demas lo desechan, y hasta estan calibradadas para  alcanzar la temperatura de fundicion de la tinta.

Cambiando de tema, tengo un transformador de microondas que me regalaron  y estaba pensando en como utilizarlo para hacer el estañado por  electrolisis, por eso de que alcanzan grandes amperajes, pero  "ajustarlo" seria mi problema, ya busque y no he visto nada, ¿Alguien  tiene algo para modificar el trafo?, o de plano una soldadora de  punto...

Saludos


----------



## Nepper

anthony123 dijo:


> *Si algun moderador esta cerca, ¿Podrían colocar este mensaje al inicio para que toda la comunidad lo vea? *
> *Estañado de placas por galvanizado casero- Tutorial*



Muy buena idéa!
Gracias a tu publicidad llegué a este post 

Ahora me dieron ganas de hacerlo, en cuanto retome el arte de los PCB, no dudo en aplicarlo...


----------



## sjuan

Anthony 123 podrias explicarme mejor como hisiste el segundo procedimiento de galvanizado con acido de bateria y la fuente de pc


----------



## electrodin

Bueno estos son los resultados obtenidos con zincado electrolítico, utilizando soda cáustica al 40% y pedazos de zin de una pila AA. el proceso toma unos 10min.


----------



## g.corallo

electrodin dijo:


> Bueno estos son los resultados obtenidos con zincado electrolítico, utilizando soda cáustica al 40% y pedazos de zin de una pila AA. el proceso toma unos 10min.



hola te felicito por tus indicaciones pero podria subir mejor la imagen se ve muy chica


----------



## electrodin

hora si, aqui estan.





aqui se puede comparar con otra placa estañada con cautín, la diferencia es bárbara





en esta otra traté de zincarla sin soldar terminales a cada pista, y pues no queda muy parejo, hay que zincar tod de una sola vez.


----------



## anthony123

Podrias colocar el proceso con mas detalles?

Saludos


----------



## electrodin

El proceso lo saqué a partir de esta página http://www.quimicarecreativa.org/plateacobre1.html
pero no obtuve buenos resultados, así que aproveché que al tener los iones de zinc en el electrolito decidí hacerlo por electrólisis, la misma solución, con una fuente dc 1.5V, 1---2A conectando el negativo ala placa de cobre y el positivo a una placa de zinc obtenida de una pila sinple AA.

** Mucho cuidado al disolver la soda cáustica(hidroxido de sodio), hacerlo de a poquitos el hidróxido sobre el agua y no al revés, porque es una reacción exotérmica que puede incluso salpicar la solución y emitir vapores peligrosos**


Usar guantes de latex y sobretodo lentes de seguridad, no tocar el hidróxido de sodio con las manos puede producir quemaduras porque es higroscópico.

Yo lo realicé con agua de caño, lo ideal es hacerlo con agua destilada y mantener una temperatura de unos 40º.
No usen el horno microondas, usen un baño maría si desean calentar, yo lo hice en frío, demora mas pero sale igual.


----------



## sjuan

amigos es muy sencillo el proceso con zinc
 solo cojan un pedazo de zinc de una teja en desuso, limpienla y ponganle el positivo (+) de una fuente de pc y un amperimetro en serie, cojan una  bakelita y ponganle el negativo (-) pongan eso en un recipiente de tamaño adecuado y agreguen   agua normal y despues  agreguen soda caustica (que es muy facil de conseguir se usa para lavar pisos y destpar cañerias y viene en escamas color blanco)con CUIDADO y no pongan la cara cerca por que se desprenden vapores, hasta que marque unos 4A,deberian ver muchas burbujitas desprendiendose de la bakelita (placa de cobre) y dejen el tiempo que consideren necesario, entre mas tiempo, mas gruesa la capa de zinc 

PD: no se molesten en limpiar el pedazo de zinc despues de un tiempo cuando se pone negro , ya lo hice y no hay diferncia en el acabado


----------



## fabioguarin

hola
entonces es mejor el zinc que el estaño pues si es asi no habría una manera de por ese medio hacerle mantenimiento a nuestras herramientas darles un brillo seria interesante, aunque yo lo hice lo de la baquelita con estaño y me salio muy bien pero lo intentare con la soda caustica espero mejores resultados XD

saludos


----------



## anthony123

Electrodin todavia sigo confundido sobre el proceso, primero obtienes el electrolito. Pero y los electrodos? 

Saludos


----------



## sjuan

anthony123 como lo dije es muy sencillo,  la soda caustica es el electolito solo conectas la placa de cobre al negativo  y el zinc o el estaño al positivo y ya


----------



## electrodin

Así es, como dice sjuan, en mi caso tuve que soldar a cada pista un alambrecito de cobre y juntar todo para conectarlo al negativo y el otro electrodo es el zinc, se puede hacer lo mismo con estaño(sustituyendolo por el zinc desde el principio), pero aún no lo he probado por faltade tiempo.
ahh el voltaje de fuente lo trabajé a 2Vx1A, lo ideal es que no burbujee demasiado porque sino se va a depositar zinc esponjoso sobre el cobre(el zinc esponjoso se desprende facilmente del cobre e impide que se siga depositando), por eso yo prefiero que tome mas tiempo pero que forme una capa consistente de zinc sobre el cobre.


----------



## sjuan

unas fotos de mi ultimo galvanizado con zinc (zincado)


----------



## sjuan

amigos ahora necesito un favor de uds, necesito un metodo para producir cloruro estannico el que se produce en el mensaje de antony es estañoso


----------



## JepCol

sjuan dijo:


> unas fotos de mi ultimo galvanizado con zinc (zincado)



Saludos a los amigos del foro... sjuan que buen trabajo haz hecho con el galbanizado... y quisiera preguntarte si el proceso de atacado de la placa con el cloruro férrico actúa igual sobre el zinc al momento de hacer las pistas  o será mejor hacer el galvanizado a la placa ya lista osea ya atacada con el ácido y con las pistas del circuito?.... Me gustaría ver una foto con la pcb terminada.  Gracias por contestar.. Saludos!!!


----------



## sjuan

me parece q tienes el mismo problema, no se por q pero el acido se  come el zinc por debajo de la tinta


----------



## sjuan

alguien sabe por que pasa eso 
 es una lastima pues con el zinc se puden hacer capas muy gruesas tanto que es imposible quitarlas con virulana (porlomenos en 2 horas)


----------



## JepCol

Saludos....
sjuan definitivamente lo que he encontrado hasta ahora lo mejor para estañar placas es el estaño líquido o SUR TIN... mira este enlace 



  parece que la botellita es costosa... pero alcanza para muchas placas!!!


----------



## zopilote

JepCol dijo:


> Saludos....
> sjuan definitivamente lo que he encontrado hasta ahora lo mejor para estañar placas es el estaño líquido o SUR TIN... mira este enlaceparece que la botellita es costosa... pero alcanza para muchas placas!!!


 De ser costosa si que lo es, ese liquido TIN lo puede consegui en tu pais. Por que yo solo lo puedo traer por importacion (los de aduanas si que la detienen).


----------



## sjuan

claro!!! exelente, pero se consigue en colombia


----------



## zopilote

sjuan dijo:


> claro!!! exelente, pero se consigue en colombia


Si vives en colombia, existe la posibilidad del 100% de que electroindustriahb (Bucaramanga) pueda importar dicho quimico de Mextronics.


----------



## sjuan

ya mande un mensaje alli, pero me queda una duda, si vives en peru como sabes tanto de colombia y de mi ciudad, tanto mas que yo que vivo aqui.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Queria preguntar algo sobre el estañado de las PCB's ¿Se hace para mejorar la conductividad?
Y lo más importante (Si mejora la conductividad), ¿realmente mejora lo suficiente como para que valga la pena hacerlo?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Queria preguntar algo sobre el estañado de las PCB's ¿Se hace para mejorar la conductividad?
> Y lo más importante (Si mejora la conductividad), ¿realmente mejora lo suficiente como para que valga la pena hacerlo?
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos.



Se mejora la conductividad y la longevidad de la pista, ya que el estaño no se "carcome" como lo hace el cobre pasados lo años. De todas formas, una vez tratada la placa, se le pone el protector de su agrado para tener una placa de envidia.

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo

> Se mejora la conductividad y la longevidad de la pista, ya que el estaño  no se "carcome" como lo hace el cobre pasados lo años. De todas formas,  una vez tratada la placa, se le pone el protector de su agrado para  tener una placa de envidia.


Ah ok, lo decia por si se puede usar el estañado de las pistas y el flux (El famoso flux de fogo) al mismo tiempo.
El orden vendria a ser; ¿Estañado - flux?¿o flux - estañado - flux? (Yo pongo flux hasta en las tostadas )
He estañado manualmente con el soldador y seguia el orden de flux, estañado y flux, pero no me gusta el aspecto que queda, y si para que quede con esa capita fina de estañado hay que meterlo en un liquido, no sé yo si el flux afectara negativamente o positivamente al estañado.
Gracias Tocatomon.
Saludos.


----------



## sjuan

Limbo dijo:


> El orden vendria a ser; ¿Estañado - flux?¿o flux - estañado - flux? *(Yo pongo flux hasta en las tostadas )*



con esa dieta no duraras mucho
      :

no te extrañes  cuando haga sol y te comiense a salir humo por los orificios


----------



## homebrew

Hola anthony123 magnifico aporte al foro 10 puntos


----------



## LORD KSPER

Buscando algo para bañar las placas encontre una pagina donde creo explica el proceso con numeros

http://www.thinktink.com/stack/volumes/volvi/tinplate.htm

tambien hay unos videos como este donde explica el proceso de obtencio del sulfato de estaño, 

esta es la pagina de youtube del autor:

http://www.youtube.com/user/PatheticComputing#p/u/9/Zg-PyLLVdYU

pero no entiendo nariz , el traductor no es coherente con la traduccion

saludos


----------



## anthony123

homebrew dijo:


> Hola anthony123 magnifico aporte al foro 10 puntos


 
Siempre a la orden del foro.

Me falta con intentar hacerlo para las bobinas de VHF/UHF. "Asegun" mejora el Q a valores de ≈500


----------



## Edu-D

Hola me puede sacar de una duda... Se puede hacer el procedimiento al revez pero primero se funde la placa virgen y despues se hace el proceso de estañado galbanizado...
Saludos


----------



## anthony123

Es perfectamente realizable, pero tendras el incoveniente de soldar pequeños "puentes" para que las pistas aisladas hagan contacto con la fuente.

Saludos.


PD: ¿Porque quieres realizarlo al contrario?


----------



## Edu-D

anthony123 dijo:


> Es perfectamente realizable, pero tendras el incoveniente de soldar pequeños "puentes" para que las pistas aisladas hagan contacto con la fuente.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> PD: ¿Porque quieres realizarlo al contrario?



Muchas gracias y pense que al momento de fundirlas en el modo normal demorara un poco mas al momento de fundirlas o estoy equivocado...

Saludos


----------



## deko_87

Gracias viejo


----------



## osk_rin

disculpen, cual es la parte de la pila AA que esta hecha de zinc?? leí los comentarios de los compañeros pero no recuerdo que hayan detallado la parte de la pila que esta hecha de zinc.

saludos


----------



## sjuan

ya desarmaste una pila? no necesitas explicación, si sabes que el zinc es un metal de color y densidad parecida a la del aluminio.

PD: y NO es el envase


----------



## Vin

Hola a todos, me animé a probarlo y estoy asombrado con los resultados, muy bueno. He usado el primer método que puso anthony pero con estaño de ferretería (60% estaño 40% plomo), y añadiendo un poco de ácido clorhídrico cuando ya tienes el electrolito hecho, actúa de catalizador y hace que el rendimiento a la hora de galvanizar sea mayor.

Usé un transformador de 12vca ~ 4A, pero poniéndole unos disipas que saqué de unas tarjetas gráficas le saco mas de 6,50A y ni se entibia. 

Luego el electrolito de SnCl2 lo guardo en un bote para galvanizar futuras placas.

Por cierto si dejáis que se acumule una capa gruesa de estaño y después lo pulís el resultado es impecable.

Un saludo.


----------



## luchosexto

Vin dijo:


> Hola a todos, me animé a probarlo y estoy asombrado con los resultados, muy bueno. He usado el primer método que puso anthony pero con estaño de ferretería (60% estaño 40% plomo), y añadiendo un poco de ácido clorhídrico cuando ya tienes el electrolito hecho, actúa de catalizador y hace que el rendimiento a la hora de galvanizar sea mayor.
> 
> Usé un transformador de 12vca ~ 4A, pero poniéndole unos disipas que saqué de unas tarjetas gráficas le saco mas de 6,50A y ni se entibia.
> 
> Luego el electrolito de SnCl2 lo guardo en un bote para galvanizar futuras placas.
> 
> Por cierto si dejáis que se acumule una capa gruesa de estaño y después lo pulís el resultado es impecable.
> 
> Un saludo.




Una pregunta, ¿si hacemos el circuito impreso sobre esa placa con la capa de estaño y la pasamos por percloruro ferrico obtendremos los mismos resultados como en el cobre?, ¿es decir el percloruro corroera el estaño?. pregunto esto para saltear el paso de puentear todas las pistas. Saludos


----------



## Vin

Hola, si, el cloruro de hierro es capaz de corroer también el estaño, pero asegúrate de que este limpio de polvo y grasa, pasale la lana de acero por encima cuando ya lo tengas galvanizado.

Saludos


----------



## sjuan

luchosexto dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿si hacemos el circuito impreso sobre esa placa con la capa de estaño y la pasamos por percloruro ferrico obtendremos los mismos resultados como en el cobre?, ¿es decir el percloruro corroera el estaño?. pregunto esto para saltear el paso de puentear todas las pistas. Saludos



si lo corroe? jmm 

ya quisiera yo que no lo corro-hiera, si antes se lo come por debajo de la tinta de pvc y me he visto en lios por dañar varias pcb así

ey vin esta genial el galvanizado pero, tu no tienes mi problema?  ya probaste hacer un pcb sobre esa placa y si tienes tiempo súbela  para verla


----------



## Vin

Hoy lo pruebo y luego pongo resultados.

Saludos

La verdad es que deja bastante que desear, he comprobado que el cloruro se come muy rápido al estaño, y entonces claro al tener que estar mucho rato por el cobre pues el estaño acaba bastante más comido de lo que debería.

Luego lo voy a probar mejor, y si no sale pues se tendrán que hacer puentes.

Saludos

Hola por tercera vez, pues no se, ha quedado bastante igual, quizá ha de acumularse más estaño o hacer puentes, si las pistas son mas gruesas supongo que no hay problemas. Voy a seguir intentándolo.


----------



## jalvite

Hola gente, hoy realice el procesado de estañado por inmersión con una fórmula que conseguí de la página de cientificosaficionados y funcionó muy bien. Los elementos necesarios son los siguientes"

Cloruro stannoso, SnCl2 4 g/l
Tiourea CS(NH2)2 50 g/l
clorhídrico ( 15 ml (c)/l)

Lo hice para 100ml
Primero realicé el cloruro estanoso (0.4gr de estaño disuelto en 1.5ml de acido) y luego coloqué 5gr de tiourea. Finalmente completé los 100ml con agua destilada, calente un poco para que se disuelva y listo. Espero que sirva. Saludos


----------



## Vin

Hola jalvite, puedes postear una foto de tu placa con el estañado?

Yo voy mejorando un poco pero no hay nada que hacer, siempre se quedan partes con cobre, en fin, creo que se tendrá que hacer lo de los puentes.

Por cierto todo lo negro de la foto es toner que no terminé de quitarlo.


----------



## fredd2

Hola, y si en ves de hacerle puentes despues de pasarlas por acido, les dejan pequeños puentesitos antes de pasarlas por acido y despues de estañar la placa los sacan con un cutter o formocito?, es un poco mas de trabajo, pero creo que mas rapido que andar soldando y desoldando puentcitos.
Saludo


----------



## jalvite

Hola Vin, aca esta la imagen.


----------



## Vin

jalvite dijo:


> Hola Vin, aca esta la imagen.



Francamente te ha quedado excelente! Supongo que usaste el método con insoladora no? Por que esta realmente muy bien.

A mi me siguen quedando como una porquería, quizá es por que uso el método de la plancha, no sé.


----------



## sjuan

jalvite esa placa se ve buena podrías acercarla  un poco más, ya sabes para verla en detalle  y, el cloruro estannoso que dices puede ser el que hizo vin?  

y vin cuanto tiempo dejaste las barras de estaño para hacer el cloruro?


----------



## jalvite

Vin, lo hice con el método de la plancha pero no transfiero sobre el papel que se compra en los comercios de electronica sino sobre la parte que no se usa del papel autoahesivo (contact), es decir la que no tiene pegamento. La otra diferencia es que para "comer" el cobre no utilizo el percloruro sino que lo hago con una mezcla de 15ml de agua oxigenada concentrada, 15ml de ácido clorhídrico y 70ml de agua. Lo colocás en un recipiente junto con la placa y agitás. El proceso no dura mas de 5min.

Sjuan, Para hacer el cloruro estannoso hice lo que comenté en este foro, compre estanio en una casa de quimica y para formar el cloruro estannoso le agregue 15ml de clorhídrico.


----------



## sjuan

y ya, así de simple se hace el cloruro estannoso? y yo que me complique tanto la vida con otros acidos y horas de ionización


----------



## Vin

Yo lo hice como pone en la página 3, con 2 barras de estaño y electrolisis.


----------



## Vin

Bueno esta vez me ha quedado algo mejor, dudo que usando el método de la plancha y papel normal me pueda quedar aun mejor...

No es bonito pero es perfectamente funcional y no se oxidan las pistas así que ya me conformo.


----------



## sjuan

no no no, quien dijo que podemos ser conformistas, si hay algo que separa a los grandes hombres de ciencia es que siempre tratan de hacer las cosas un poco mejor, ya tienes el metodo de galvanizar y te falta lo mas importante hacer las plaquetas bien, lo mejor es lo que ya dijeron por hay el papel que está detras de los adhesivos, ese papel siliconado como brillante al que no se pega ni el mismo adhesivo(sea cuel sea, cartulina pegante, papel para calcomanias, contac, etc.), tampoco se pegara muy bien el toner y por eso te aseguro que si consigues de ese papel no tendras mayores problemas para hacer pcb con pistas de 0,3mm, claro solo depende de la calidad de la impresora 

 y si consigues la tiourea experimenta y me dices que tal te va


----------



## anthony123

Creo que tmbien influye el tiempo del revelado de la placa en el acido. Porque no calientas el acido en baño de maria e usas una bomba de pecera? La ultima vez me fue estupendo


----------



## Vin

Bueno, no pongo la bomba pero si que lo hago al baño maría, no tarda demasiado, entre 5 y 10 minutos. La cosa es que el papel se queda mezclado con el toner y probablemente va absorbiendo el cloruro y corroyendo lentamente, por eso quedan las pistas imperfectas.

Probaré con Aerofix, eso de forrar libros, y veré que tal, ahí no se pega el toner supongo.

Y si no pues a hacerse una insoladora, ya que el problema ahora son las pistas no el estañado.

Anthony muy útil tu tutorial.


----------



## sjuan

y como lograste que el estaño no se perdiera? con el metodo de jalvite?


----------



## Vin

sjuan dijo:


> y como lograste que el estaño no se perdiera? con el metodo de jalvite?



Te refieres a que no apareciesen zonas con cobre? Pues quité el cobre antes de estañar, el estaño se me perdía a la hora de atacar la placa.

Planché el circuito, luego lo pase por el cloruro, retiré el toner (ahí también se perdía estaño) y la estañe haciendo puentes finísimos con hilo que saqué de un cable. Luego los retiré.

Otra cosa que se me ha ocurrido es hacer los puentes con un marcador indeleble muy fino antes de atacar, y luego los pules con lana de acero en un segundo.

Saludos


----------



## bryan3904

Vin dijo:


> Te refieres a que no apareciesen zonas con cobre? Pues quité el cobre antes de estañar, el estaño se me perdía a la hora de atacar la placa.
> 
> Planché el circuito, luego lo pase por el cloruro, retiré el toner (ahí también se perdía estaño) y la estañe haciendo puentes finísimos con hilo que saqué de un cable. Luego los retiré.
> 
> Otra cosa que se me ha ocurrido es hacer los puentes con un marcador indeleble muy fino antes de atacar, y luego los pules con lana de acero en un segundo.
> 
> Saludos



saludos,  vin podrias alclarar el metodo q utilizast ya que dices que seguiste el propuesto por antony pero el video a sido eliminado ya que se habla de utilizar ac o dc me gustaria q aclaras eso si no es mucha molestia y q  dieras las diferencias entre tu metodo y el de jalvite.


----------



## Vin

A qué vídeo te refieres? Anthony no puso ningún vídeo y el de jalvite no lo pude ver, ya estaba borrado.

Yo he utilizado el método de Anthony para hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## Vin

Fracaso tras fracaso...

Debido a que con el proceso de estañado fracasaba épicamente decidí probar con el zincado, pero he vuelto a fracasar a la hora de atacar el PCB, creo que no es culpa del estaño o zinc o lo que sea que galvanices, si no del método de pasar luego las pistas.

Soy un fracaso para esto pero supongo que alguien le puede salir así que dejo como lo hice por si hay algún interesado en saberlo, ojalá alguien pueda hacerlo y decir si le funciona, porque a mi ya se ve que no.  

Primero se prepara una solución de sulfato de zinc que es donde se realizará el baño, simplemente mezclan ácido sulfúrico en proporción de un 5% con agua destilada y le tiran un exceso de zinc hasta que deje de burbujear (el zinc lo saqué de unas pilas de zinc/MNO2), las que llevan la barra de carbón vaya (el zinc es la carcasa interna).

Luego ponen la PCB en la solución de sulfato de zinc y la galvanizan como en el proceso del estaño, y ya está... zinc (+), cobre (-).

Saludos.

PD: Voy a intentar construirme una insoladora, el método de la plancha me supone fracasos infinitos, y ya me estoy cansando (incluso solo con cobre me salen bastante mal)...


----------



## Tacatomon

Vin dijo:


> Fracaso tras fracaso...
> 
> Debido a que con el proceso de estañado fracasaba épicamente decidí probar con el zincado, pero he vuelto a fracasar a la hora de atacar el PCB, creo que no es culpa del estaño o zinc o lo que sea que galvanices, si no del método de pasar luego las pistas.
> 
> Soy un fracaso para esto pero supongo que alguien le puede salir así que dejo como lo hice por si hay algún interesado en saberlo, ojalá alguien pueda hacerlo y decir si le funciona, porque a mi ya se ve que no.
> 
> Primero se prepara una solución de sulfato de zinc que es donde se realizará el baño, simplemente mezclan ácido sulfúrico en proporción de un 5% con agua destilada y le tiran un exceso de zinc hasta que deje de burbujear (el zinc lo saqué de unas pilas de zinc/MNO2), las que llevan la barra de carbón vaya (el zinc es la carcasa interna).
> 
> Luego ponen la PCB en la solución de sulfato de zinc y la galvanizan como en el proceso del estaño, y ya está... zinc (+), cobre (-).
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: Voy a intentar construirme una insoladora, el método de la plancha me supone fracasos infinitos, y ya me estoy cansando (incluso solo con cobre me salen bastante mal)...



¿No has intentado el método de transferencia sin plancha?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-pcb-transferencia-sin-plancha-49998/

Saludos!


----------



## Vin

Interesante, voy a probarlo.


----------



## virgox

Interesante el metodo, cabe destacar que dependiendo de estaño que se use (50%, 60%, 95%, etc.) se generara plomo de una pureza bastante peligrosa, tanto en el electrolito, como en los gases generados en este proceso REDOX, por tanto los particulas grises formados en el liquido es por lo que menos me preocuparia.

"no le temas a lo que ves, si no a lo k no puedes ver"


----------



## maezca

esto lo hago una vez atacada la placa?


----------



## gonzalocg

Hola, les tengo una nueva forma de sintetizar el cloruro de estaño, y es por reacción de cloro gaseoso con estaño, me explico:

en una fuente (plastica, no metalica), colocar dos electrodos, uno negativo (que puede ser un royito de cobre) y otro positivo (este será de estaño, lo más puro posible)... después se agrega agua pura (destilada) y sal hasta saturar el agua agregada... una vez disuelta la sal, energizar los electrodos con unos 12V, respetando la polaridad descrita anteriormente…

  El sistema en sí, lo que hace es descomponer la sal en sus componentes elementales, es decir, cloro y sodio, el cloro por su carga iónica se ve atraído por el polo positivo, llevándolo directo al electrodo de estaño, esta reacción es inmediata, y no se desperdicia ningún poco de cloro, porque todo es consumido en la reacción… el otro electrodo polariza l agua y atrae los átomos de hidrogeno, juntándolos y formando hidrogeno elemental. En un principio, el electrodo negativo atrae los hidrógenos del agua, pero una vez que la concentración de cloruro de estaño llega a cierto límite, los iones de estaño  por su carga positiva se ven atraídos por este, y se enlazan con los átomos de cobre de la superficie del electrodo negativo. Una vez que esto pasa, ya es posible se observa una capa de estaño alrededor del electrodo negativo, por lo que el proceso de electrodeposición ya es posible en una superficie de cobre, por lo tanto ya es posible reemplazar este electrodo por la placa a galvanizar. 

  Otro efecto de este método es que por cada cuatro electrones que crucen la disolución, se separaran 4 átomos de cloro que se mezclaran con 2 átomos de estaño formando 2 moléculas de cloruro de estaño, pero, a la vez se depositara un átomo de estaño sobre nuestra placa de cobre además de 2 átomos de hidrogeno que formaran una molécula de hidrogeno elemental. Por lo que se formaran 2 moléculas de cloruro de estaño, pero solo se consumirá una molécula en la electrodeposición, por lo que se produce el doble de lo que se utiliza llevando a un exceso de cloruro de estaño, que para remediar, deberemos extraer, o bien desechar…

  Todo esto se ve en las ecuaciones de las reacciones que ocurren en el electrolito y los electrodos:

Reacción de formación de cloruro de estaño:                   Sn(s)+Cl2 (g)  ->  SnCl2(s)
  Reacción de descomposición del cloro y sodio: 2NaCl (ac) + 2H2O (l)  ->  2NaOH (ac) + Cl2 (g) + H2 (g)​ 
  He adjuntado una imagen que explica las etapas de formación (esta comprimida) y deposición de los átomos de estaño sobre el cobre

  Un consejo, intenten hacer un oscilador que entregue pulsos, con un pulso alto de unos 13 segundos y uno bajo de unos 2 segundos, esto para evitar que se formen estructuras amorfas en la superficie del estaño ( son como zonas irregulares) en vez de cristales como debiera ser. Es posible que en la superficie se formen complejos (como una espuma extraña),  que son cloruros de las impurezas metálicas del estaño o de la sal, pero no se preocupen,  son solubles en agua, por lo que se pueden diluir al agitar la disolución.
  Con esta técnica obtuve una capa la mitad de gruesa que la del cobre, lo que para mi es mas que suficiente. No aconsejo que dejen formarse mas que el grosor de la capa de cobre, debido que entre mas grueso sea, mayor sera la probabilidad que crescan estructuras amorfas en la superficie del cobre que quitarían la estética de este.

  Una duda que les dejo planteada, ¿con que técnica o producto dejo brillante la capa de estaño?

  Esta información la he deducido de las experiencias en química que he tenido hasta ahora y recopilado de distintas paginas. En realidad este es el producto de la mexcla de 2 ideas que tuve ace tiempo… pero resulto satisfactorio, lo que es nuevo para mi…

  Grasias por leer esto y espero que les sirva este método y les aya quedado claro el argumento de su funcionamiento.


----------



## idem258

Wow! interesante....!


----------



## megasysfix

Hola estimados, muy interesante la forma de realizar el estañado, lamentablemente en donde vivo se me hace prácticamente imposible conseguir químicos, pero decidi inventar una nueva manera, con las cosas que cualquier persona que estudia o trabaja en electrónica tendría que tener en su hogar, lo difícil que no podrían tener es la estación de soldadura por aire, pero actualmente están a un precio muy asequible lo cual no sera problema conseguirla, cabe destacar que este es el método mas rápido para mi lograr conseguir el efecto de brillo sobre las placas y así protegerlas de la corrosión de la cual le tenemos tanto miedo los que armamos circuitos impresos, les dejo unas fotos de los resultados.

Como dicen: una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.

















Pero como sabemos, tenemos que compartir en el foro, les dejo un vídeo tutorial de como lograr ese efecto, para que el que posea los materiales y este con ganas de hacer esto lo realice.






Un saludos a todos y que tengan un excelente día!!!


----------



## sjuan

sorprendente, realmente lo lograste, te felicito amigo, pero te digo una cosa, ten mucho pero mucho cuidado con la virulana o como llames a la lana de acereo con la que limpiaste esa pcb, porque es muy dañina, no solo para tus pulmones, tambien para los ciruitos, creames o no te digo que hace menos de un mes dañe el equivalente a lo que valen tres buenas estaciones de soldado de aire por culpa de esa maldita virulana, la muy se colo en la fuente de mi pc de escritorio e hizo que diera un voltaje mucho mayor, y quemo (me da tristeza recordarlo) la board de mi pc, un disco de un terabyte, dos unidades de DVD, mi memoria usb de la U, mi quemadora de PICs, una lcd de 2*16, dos PICs 18f2550 (uno de la quemadora y otro del proyecto), y para colmo un microcontrolador de freescale el JM60(recien importado)
te lo digo porque veo que la manejas peligrosamente  cerca de tu pc.

saludos y exitos.


----------



## megasysfix

sjuan dijo:


> sorprendente, realmente lo lograste, te felicito amigo, pero te digo una cosa, ten mucho pero mucho cuidado con la virulana o como llames a la lana de acereo con la que limpiaste esa pcb, porque es muy dañina, no solo para tus pulmones, tambien para los ciruitos, creames o no te digo que hace menos de un mes dañe el equivalente a lo que valen tres buenas estaciones de soldado de aire por culpa de esa maldita virulana, la muy se colo en la fuente de mi pc de escritorio e hizo que diera un voltaje mucho mayor, y quemo (me da tristeza recordarlo) la board de mi pc, un disco de un terabyte, dos unidades de DVD, mi memoria usb de la U, mi quemadora de PICs, una lcd de 2*16, dos PICs 18f2550 (uno de la quemadora y otro del proyecto), y para colmo un microcontrolador de freescale el JM60(recien importado)
> te lo digo porque veo que la manejas peligrosamente  cerca de tu pc.
> 
> saludos y exitos.



O muchas gracias por la advertencia amigo, no tenia idea de que eso podía llegar a ser tan peligroso para los equipos electrónicos, en todo momento pensé en usar otra cosa para limpiar la PCB de manera física, pero lamentablemente todo lo que e probado me deja unos poros demasiado grande en la placa, dejándola prácticamente inutilizable :/, todo lo que es bueno tiene su lado malo ejejjeje  , bueno amigo, mi mas sentido pésame frente a tu PC que en estos momentos este descansando en paz , saludos!!!


----------



## gonzalocg

este metodo es como tomar el cautin y aplicarle el estaño parte por parte, sin embargo, este metodo implica calentamiento de la pieza, por lo que se devilita la union entre la placa de baquelita o fibra de vidrio y la capa de cobre... esto puede resultar como ya saben en un lebatamiento de las pistas, pero bueno, el metodo funciona, y ademas, se ve que queda bastante bien...


----------



## megasysfix

gonzalocg dijo:


> este metodo es como tomar el cautin y aplicarle el estaño parte por parte, sin embargo, este metodo implica calentamiento de la pieza, por lo que se devilita la union entre la placa de baquelita o fibra de vidrio y la capa de cobre... esto puede resultar como ya saben en un lebatamiento de las pistas, pero bueno, el metodo funciona, y ademas, se ve que queda bastante bien...



Hola que tal?, bueno por lo visto mencionas que es lo mismo pasar el cautin que la pistola, te cuento que no es tan así, debido a que con el cautin necesitas hacer contacto físico, el cual hace que la transferencia de calor sea prácticamente perfecta, lo cual debilita mucho mas la PCB que aplicarle aire caliente, ademas con el aire puedes aplicarlo de manera uniforme sin miedo a que te queden pelotitas de estaño, por eso yo use la pistola de aire, el resultado es mejor y el daño es prácticamente nulo, saludos!!!


----------



## gonzalocg

pues tienes razon, con el cautin la tranferencia de energia es concentrada en una zona pequeña, pero con la pistola la transferencia es lenta y uniforme, en tu video muestras el estañado de una placa angosta y alargada, pero, como lo arias en una placa 30X20 cm?

porque en una placa de ese tamaño, no podras calentarlo de manera pareja, devido que mientras calientas una parte, se enfria otra...


----------



## megasysfix

gonzalocg dijo:


> pues tienes razon, con el cautin la tranferencia de energia es concentrada en una zona pequeña, pero con la pistola la transferencia es lenta y uniforme, en tu video muestras el estañado de una placa angosta y alargada, pero, como lo arias en una placa 30X20 cm?
> 
> porque en una placa de ese tamaño, no podras calentarlo de manera pareja, devido que mientras calientas una parte, se enfria otra...



Excelente observación!!!, aun no lo e probado en placas de esas dimensiones, pero ya lo hice en una de 10X15 cm con excelentes resultados, para que te resulte en semejantes dimensiones debes ir sección por sección, cuando terminas de calentar una sección le aplicas un barrido rápido y continuas con el otro, eso si, yo lo hice en una placa con sus pistas listas, pero sin componentes, osea no en una PCB nueva (o virgen) por que no tendría gracia perder todo el trabajo después del atacado con el ácido, no seria nada de ecológico ni económico, como dijo alguien no recuerdo su nombre "pasito a pasito se alcanzan grandes logros", no se si te fijaste en el vídeo que solo estañe 1 sola parte de la PCB (la pequeña), y en las fotos sale completamente estañada eso es por que la estañe en 3 secciones, las 2 patitas y la esquina, y la verdad quedo muy bien, .

Saludos!!!


----------



## gonzalocg

hola, yo he tenido problema al utilizar esta tecnica, uno de ellos es que me salen vien las placas al estañarlas, pero al momento de atacarlas con el acido, este se come mucho mas rapido el tinte del lapiz que uso, sera porque no tiene buen agarre sobre la covertura de estaño? o porque simplemente no me quedo bien estañada la placa?


----------



## megasysfix

gonzalocg dijo:


> hola, yo he tenido problema al utilizar esta tecnica, uno de ellos es que me salen vien las placas al estañarlas, pero al momento de atacarlas con el acido, este se come mucho mas rapido el tinte del lapiz que uso, sera porque no tiene buen agarre sobre la covertura de estaño? o porque simplemente no me quedo bien estañada la placa?



En mis instrucciones indico que eso se realiza después del atacado, debido a que el estaño deja una capa aceitosa sobre la PCB, ademas no tendría ningún sentido estañar primero la placa y luego quemarla por que pierdes de manera inútil material y tiempo, esa es mi opinión, saludos!!!!


----------



## Marck

Y digo yo a todo esto no seria mejor con la pluma de soldar pasarle estaño a las pistas y listo para que tanto despiole no entiendo nada.


----------



## megasysfix

Marck dijo:


> Y digo yo a todo esto no seria mejor con la pluma de soldar pasarle estaño a las pistas y listo para que tanto despiole no entiendo nada.



Y digo yo por que no mejor lees el tema completo antes de estar escribiendo mensajes incoherentes?, so lo hubieras leído te darías cuenta de que se menciono eso que dices pero se encontró una falla.....  Lee y comprenderás.


----------



## el-rey-julien

funciona de 10, lo probé pero cambie un poco el método
transformador de 36 volt 15 amperes ,en lugar de usar barras de estaño de plomero ,fundi estaño en una latita ,ice dos barritas de unos 5 centímetros de largo por 5 / 7 milimetros de alto,
puse dos litros de agua común de canilla y mucha sal, soldé las barritas a los cables los meti en una pecera junto al agua y sal ,medi y pasaba 10 amper ,calentó bastante el agua(como a 10 minutos ya echaba vapor),el agua quedo blanca y con una borra blanca en el fondo , eso en una o dos horas ,
con el agua caliente le meti una fuente de 12 volt con el negativo a la placa y el positivo a las dos barritas ,se estaño muy bien,saque la placa de color negro,pero luego de limpiarla quedo brillante , luego le saque mas brillo con ''autopolis.-es un liquido para lustrar el auto,pasta de pulir) quedo un espejito ,
en este momento metí una placa de 30 x 30 centímetros a la pecera,pero entro solo la mitad ,cuando la saque le saco fotos de como queda,y luego la pongo la mitad que falta,
muchas gracias por compartir el método 
luego pienso en hacer una cuba para que entre la placa de 30 x 30 centimetros, luego de la voy recortando para los pcb ¡¡¡
saludos

*detalle de placa ,la primera echa ya pulida*



*en donde esta la flecha le solde un cable a la placa para meterla en la cuba*



*placa grande de 30x30 con la mitad estañada y sin pulir*



*detalle de placa grande sin pulir*



*detalle de placa pulida a medias*


* en esta se nota como con la placa pulida brilla tanto el cobre como la parte estañada*


----------



## sjuan

excelente, sin dudas lo lograste, por favor coméntanos como te va cuando la grabes con el ácido. saludos y exitos


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno cuando grabe con el ácido ,me quedo ''picoteado'' el baño se fue porque el acido lo toco,eso quiere decir que me salio mal el impreso (poco toner y no repase con fibron las pistas),lo que ise es soldar todas las pistas posibles y meterla de nuevo al baño galvanizado,
también descubrí algo,
con 5 volt y entre 2 y 3 amperio también sale bien,el rectificador solo use diodos sin capacitor y cuando deja de largar burbujas es porque el baño esta listo, para engrosar la capa le paso un pincel sobre la placa y comienza a largar burbujas otra bes,ese paso lo repetí varias veces y la capa de estañado quedo mas gruesa
luego pongo el detalle de la placa mal grabada y el detalle de la misma placa con el nuevo baño de estaño



eximetal vende ''pastillas limpiadoras'' para soltadoras estáticas de estaño,que no es mas que barritas de estaño al 95% ,esas pastillas se tiran adentro de la fuente de estaño,bueno voy a comprar una latita y preparar de nuevo la solución para el galvanizado y esta ves con agua destilada ,el transformador que tengo tiene salida de 36 volt 15 amperio y con derivación de 5 , 10, 15,20 y 36 volt ,de rectificador use un diodo de fuente de pc (esos que tienen 3 patas) y el recipiente para el liquido lo voy a mandar a hacer de vidrio altura 40 centímetros ancho 10 centímetro y largo 40 centímetro,para poder meter las placas de 30x30 centímetros,me queda fabricarle un gabinete para el transformador y una llave selectora para las distintas tenciones, yo creo que si la placa se mete horizontalmente quedara mejor si la meto verticalmente


----------



## el-rey-julien

muestra de placa terminada

noten la letra D que quedo sin estañar (porque primero hice la placa y luego la galvanice,se me olvido unir la letra d al resto de las pistas


----------



## Alex2040bR

el-rey-julien dijo:


> 1 transformador de 36 volt 15 amperes...
> 
> 2 puse dos litros de agua común de canilla y mucha sal, soldé las barritas a los cables los meti en una pecera junto al agua y sal ,medi y pasaba 10 amper ,calentó bastante el agua(como a 10 minutos ya echaba vapor),el agua quedo blanca y con una borra blanca en el fondo , eso en una o dos horas ,
> 
> 3 con el agua caliente le meti una fuente de 12 volt con el negativo a la placa y el positivo a las dos barritas ,se estaño muy bien,saque la placa de color negro,pero luego de limpiarla quedo brillante , luego le saque mas brillo con ''autopolis.-es un liquido para lustrar el auto,pasta de pulir) quedo un espejito.



1  15A  es un trafo como los de acumuladores ¿no? de 20Kg.

2 No se puede pasar directo al paso 3?

3 De qué corriente es la fuente esta?

No se puede utilizar una fuente de PC at de 200W  al menos se consigue más fácil y consume menos.

≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈



el-rey-julien dijo:


> cuando grabe con el ácido ,me quedo ''picoteado'' el baño se fue porque el acido lo toco,eso quiere decir que me salio mal el impreso (poco toner y no repase con fibron las pistas),lo que ise es soldar todas las pistas posibles y meterla de nuevo al baño galvanizado,
> también descubrí algo,
> con 5 volt y entre 2 y 3 amperio también sale bien,el rectificador solo use diodos sin capacitor y cuando deja de largar burbujas es porque el baño esta listo, para engrosar la capa le paso un pincel sobre la placa y comienza a largar burbujas otra bes,ese paso lo repetí varias veces y la capa de estañado quedo mas gruesa
> luego pongo el detalle de la placa mal grabada y el detalle de la misma placa con el nuevo baño de estaño


Es algo así lo que hiciste?
http://grabadoelectrolitico.blogspot.com.ar/


----------



## el-rey-julien

si se puede usar la de pc,(pero tarda mas),eso si para preparar el liquido tiene que ser si o si alterna ,a mas amperes mejor ,sale mas rapido
el paso 2 es la primera ves,una ves que ya tenes el liquido preparado para la proxima placa no hace falta mas el paso dos



yo me guie siguiendo las instrucciones de  anthony123  esta todo en la pagina 3


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen, tengo un transformador de 39vca / 10A pero en el primer mensaje dice que de 12v a 36v, podre utilizar este transformador??? (es de un estereo que se descompuso)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo creo que si tiene que ir,sera cuestión de probar nomas yo lo probé con asta 36 volt


----------



## blanko001

Muy buen trabajo, siempre he querido realizar mis PCB con ese acabado profesional te felicito!!!, aquí en Colombia por ML vendían un producto que si bién se utilizaba sin electrólisis daba un acabado similar. Nunca lo pude probar, encontré hace unos meses por Youtube el producto. No sé si aún se puede conseguir.


----------



## anthony123

blanko001 dijo:


> aquí en Colombia



Aya en Colombia consigues TODO para poder hacer tus placas profesionales. Recuerdo que el año pasado me puse en contacto con una empresa en Bogotá que distribuye elementos para PCB.

Con esa posibilidad, estañar es cosa del pasado. Puedes emplear la mascara antisoldante y darle un aspecto RE-profesional a tus circuitos.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

quedan muy lindas las placas brillantes ¡¡¡ aunque la mascara también esta muy buena...


----------



## chacarock

es decir que con un trafo de 12v 3A ni loco logro estañar una placa


----------



## el-rey-julien

chacarock dijo:


> es decir que con un trafo de 12v 3A ni loco logro estañar una placa



si se puede,pero va a tardar mucho tiempo


----------



## Marce

Su majestad, influye en algo el diametro del estaño, y la cantidad de agua?


----------



## el-rey-julien

y la verdad, no se, yo use como 2 o 3 litros,el estaño no se gasto tanto,mas bien quedo poroso, se galvanizaba muy bien ,rapido


----------



## chacarock

ok, lo que no me queda claro es si necesito, voltage o amperage para que sea rapido, es decir,  en 30min aproximadamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien

mas ampere,menos voltaje es mejor(eso creo yo), podes usar una fuente de pc ,la salida de los 5 volt y nos cuentas como fue


----------



## chacarock

de veras?, esta semana veo si consigo barras de estaño de las que usan los ojalateros a y hago la experiencia con la fuente de pc, 

saludos


----------



## El Tecnicor

Sé que en este foro, la gran mayoría de las dudas han sido aclaradas, pero aun así con todo lo que he leído aquí desde la pagina 1 hasta la 11; no he encontrado algún ESQUEMA O DIAGRAMA que muestre como se conecta y se une cada material en el proceso de galvanoplastia, es decir, ¿qué va conectado con qué?...Hay fotos, videos...Pero lo necesito es una mayor claridad, porque veo la explicación grafica y escrita muy rápida y un poco confusa (Pagina 3)...Recuerden que aquella persona que se dedica a la electrónica, ya sea teórica o practica, su marco de referencia para poder llegar a entender que sucede en un circuito o ya sea algo similar necesita ESQUEMAS Y/O DIAGRMAS...

En segundo lugar, el diagnostico del proceso de galvanoplastia, es aquí según entiendo, es donde se determina la calidad del estañado de la placa, si se logra un monitoreo, mucho más preciso se podrían obtener placas mas “limpias”, sin embargo, de igual manera, si se explicara junto con esquemas, sería fácil de entender. 

En tercer lugar, me interesa que las placas que vaya a estañar, obtengan un acabado profesional, por que en algunas fotos, logro ver imperfecciones, lo que me desanima un poco a realizar este proceso de galvanizado a mis placas, entonces, ¿Cómo o con que puedo obtener un estañado completo, en términos de superficie de cobre de las placas?, supongo que tiene que ver con el diagnostico y el proceso tiene que ser preciso.

Por favor y gracias por leer y atender mis solicitudes con respecto a este tema...


----------



## yosimiro

Hola El Tecnicor, te doy algunos datos que se desprenden de la lectura de esta tópico y de algunos conocimientos que adquirí en la secundaria.
*1* La barra de estaño se conecta al positivo, y el material a estañar al negativo.
*2* La producción del electrolito se realiza con alterna, porque el propósito de este procedimiento es lograr que se forme el electrolito, y no que este se deposite en alguno de los electrodos.
*3* La calidad del depósito metálico es inversamente proporcional a la velocidad con que se realice (o sea que si lo haces muy rápido tendrá muchos defectos).
*4* Es conveniente usar un bajo voltaje y un alto amperaje (y este último estará en relación directa con el tamaño de la superficie a recubrir). Sobre este último punto queda a sujeto a tu experimentación, pero esa es la base de cómo funciona.
*5* También es muy conveniente usar el estaño más puro que se pueda y no se puede reemplazar el agua destilada con agua común, porque esta última suele tener muchas sales disueltas que si bien no afectan el consumo humano, en la galvanoplastia agregan elementos que contaminarán el procedimiento. 
Para finalizar, si quieres mayor precisión puedes buscar galvanoplastia en google y seguramente encontrarás algunos gráficos.
Creo que con estos datos ya puedes hacer tus pruebas.
Saludos


----------



## El Tecnicor

Gracias por aclarar mis dudas, p p p.

Realmente me interesa  la perfeccion  y quisiera usar en el proceso para obtener el electrolito HCl, Acido Clorhidrico o H2SO4, Acido Sulfurico, ya que seria mucho mas limpio (eso supongo), no se si usando HCl o H2SO4, ¿es necesario que se vierta sal de cocina tambien? , y ¿deben ser los acidos puros, me refiero a cuantos volumenes, si son de 35, 90, 96 volumenes?. 

Lo que llego a entender, si no me equivoco es que, en el proceso para producir el electrolito; la corriente entregada por el transformador, llega a ser la misma entregada por la mezcla de sal, el catalizador y el estaño, ya que en la mezcla alimentada con la corriente, se desprenden iones y mas iones que son excitados por la misma corriente del transformador obteniendose a su vez una mayor circulacion de corriente, es decir no habria resistencia (creo) en la mezcla; de igual manera, se obtendria cloruro de estaño ClSn2, menciono el cloruro por el caso de la explicacion del proceso de galvanoplastia de la pagina 3 del foro.
No se cuanto tiempo  se tarde en formarse el electrolito  pero, según la explicación, se debe esperar a que ¾ del agua se evapore, entiendo que serian 750ml, después de esto, si podría empezar a estañar la placa.

Para estañar la placa, de manera experimental, quisiera usar una fuente DC que me entregue 12V/3A, no se si este bien alimentar el estañado con un ampere mas,…

*4.*_ “Es conveniente usar un bajo voltaje y un alto amperaje (y este último estará en relación directa con el tamaño de la superficie a recubrir). Sobre este último punto queda a sujeto a tu experimentación, pero esa es la base de cómo funciona”_...p.p.p 

 guiándome del 4° punto  que escribió p.p.p…… Si uso 3A, ¿A cuántos amperes debe alcanzar la corriente, si según la explicación de la pagina 3, alcanza durante el estañado 1,5A max?...

Por otro lado, ¿Existe alguna relación numérica amperaje/superficie o algo similar?,…esto solo se me ocurrió, supongo que no es de mucha importancia…nunca esta demás preguntar….

Ademas de la perfeccion, digamoslo asi,… Requerí realizar esta consulta porque necesito estañar unas placas que futuramente voy a usarlas para soldar SMD´s, entonces para este tipo de tecnología se necesita mucha precisión, asi que se me hace prioritario disminuir los errores, lo mas que pueda, para conseguir excelentes galvanizados…

Por favor y Gracias  por leer y atender mis solicitudes con respecto a este tema...


----------



## Gerson strauss

Este método es muy interesante.


----------



## radium98

Hola cualquiera con quimica pregunta, estoy tratando de disolver 1 gramo de estaño sin plomo con 5 mg de ácido sulfúrico, ya que el agujero es lento debido a que el proceso es lento. Mi problema es que, después del segundo día, el estaño no se disuelve. Usé ácido clorhídrico como mención del 37% Lo que está mal, he intentado muchos resultados del mismo resultado. 

videos 
he adjuntado dos videos y fotos gracias por la ayuda. 
20181028_143816.mp4
20181028_175924.mp4
VID-20181028-WA0016.mp4


----------



## Fogonazo




----------



## radium98

hecho, pero la precipitación no es clara como el agua, pero una capa suave es buena


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo uso ésto  :

Plata Liquida Brillante  250cc - $ 350,00


----------



## radium98

lo he hecho yo mismo, el único problema es que todavía tienen un aspecto lechoso, claro como el agua, pero que trabajan en lata líquida fría. Lo intentaré más tarde en una pcb y pondré los resultados aquí.


----------



## gpio

Ya tiene un par de años el hilo pero si a alguien le interesa, para que que pase de blanco a transparente y con el mismo efecto solo hay que calentar la solución y dejarla en enfriar.


----------

